# Busy Rag



## Bored (Sep 6, 2012)

http://www.noteflight.com/scores/view/37d289052dddd35d74dd7ddc005bb571f8d69a76

Hope you like it!


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

The stuff you have been posting is pretty good, but it would be nice if you took one of these short pieces and made something significantly longer out of it, perhaps a 2-3 minute work. You definitely have the capabilities of doing it.


----------



## Bored (Sep 6, 2012)

I have longer songs currently in development but this is just a little tune that I found and I thought why not just make a little thing out of it. 

Thanks for the feedback, but i'm pretty bad at transitions...


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

It's more important to make a road-map of sections in your piece, whether the road map be ABA, variation form, fugue, sonata form, etc. With this road map you get more clarity and focus to tackle a bigger work, even if bigger means 2-3 minutes.

And as for transitions... you don't always need an amazing transition depending on the work. Like in a minuet and trio, there is no _transition_ from the minuet to the trio, it just goes to the trio. And in variation form, you don't need a transition from one variation to the next. It's fine to just cadence and go to some other section.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

There is no cloaking the fact by slapping 5/4 on as the time signature that your phrase / theme is in a solid four


----------

